# Long Range Mode



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?

https://electrek.co/2020/02/22/tesla-model-3-350-mile-range-test/


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Hmmm.. Nothing I've seen in the software.
Unless of course "Long Range Mode" is a feature of the driver...they just got their grandmother to drive it


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Alighieri256 said:


> Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?
> 
> https://electrek.co/2020/02/22/tesla-model-3-350-mile-range-test/


I won't pretend that this makes any more sense, but Consumer Reports explains it like this:

"One factor that needs to be considered when comparing Tesla's specifications with other automakers is the different methodology the California company uses to measure range, says Sam Abuelsamid, an automotive technology analyst with Navigant in Ann Arbor, Mich. Tesla's range estimates are based on using 100 percent of the energy in the battery pack, while most other automakers use estimates based on around 90 percent of the pack's energy, he says. Charging batteries to less than 100 percent makes them last longer.

Tesla allows its owners to go down to zero through a function called Extended Range Mode, but it warns that using the function will cause battery degradation."

I'm not sure that any of the above is completely accurate, though...

Model S/X (at least pre-Raven) has something called "Range Mode" that runs the climate control more efficiently and optimizes AWD power distribution for highway cruising efficiency. This feature isn't available on Model 3, nor is there anything called "Extended Range" or "Long Range" mode.

As for rating range based on 90% of capacity, I'm not sure where their source is getting that from. I vaguely recall an old, obscure (and possibly now obsolete) EPA test rule that said something like: if an EV has multiple range modes, it should be rated as the average of the two. The example I recall was the 2013 Nissan Leaf, which had an 80% range mode of 66 miles, and a 100% range mode of 84 miles. Those two modes averaged out to a 75-mile rating, or 90% of usable capacity. Maybe that's where the 90% number comes from?🤷‍♂️

All said, all I'm taking away from this CR test is they got about 10% more range out of a 322-mile vehicle by driving it efficiently (~221 Wh/mi), which strikes me as both plausible and unsurprising.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> All said, all I'm taking away from this CR test is they got about 10% more range out of a 322-mile vehicle by driving it efficiently (~221 Wh/mi), which strikes me as both plausible and unsurprising.


Well, all I can say is Elon should probably do everything in his power to keep CR out of my car. I barely get rated wh/mi at 55 mph in perfect weather. I get excited whenever it drops below 300 wh/mi.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Plausible scenario: 

CR journalist talked to idiot analyst who remembered something from the original Roadster days about how Teslas work (and how EPA rated them), then CR managed to get rated range from a 90% charge, and 350 miles from a 100% charge. Nobody advertises 90% range; that's just stupid.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I've double-searched can messages and software and can't find any reference to it.
Asked in a few other places and no one else knows that they are talking about.

But as mentioned what they describe IS a feature for the original roadster, long range mode enables charging up to 100 instead of 90, and discharge down to zero, with a warning about battery health.
So I think @Dr. J got it right where someone is confusing someone's else's explanation and conflating a 2019 Model 3 with a 2012 roadster.
Consumer Reports never has had a good track record with understanding technology. I assume it is written by and for octogenarians.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

CHILL does make me drive like my grandmother and my lifetime Wh/mi is 222 fwiw... in fact, I often drive in CHILL during commutes, and turn it OFF when I want to fall in love with the car all over again


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

Range Mode exists. Or used to.

Long Range Mode seems redundant.

Why would anyone need to specify _long_ range? Range is something where bigger is better, always.

I tell my friend the 3 has a longer range than my bladder.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I shudder to think how you'd have to drive my car to drive it 350 miles on a single charge.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> 350 miles on a single charge


I figure (from this graph from abetterrouteplanner---I think) that if I drove 45 mph, I could probably do it. On a warm day. With no wind


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

tencate said:


> I figure (from this graph from abetterrouteplanner---I think) that if I drove 45 mph, I could probably do it. On a warm day. With no wind
> View attachment 32414


You could go 58 MPH. Faster if down the mountain.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Dr. J said:


> Nobody advertises 90% range; that's just stupid.


Nobody advertises real world range either.


----------

